# Calling All Arabic Speakers!



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Calling all arabic speakers!

Can anyone tell me the arabic word for the following terms:

Deliver
Delivered
Deliver it 

I can get the arabic from Google translate but I actually want to know the arabic word in English letters. Can anyone help?


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

Deliver : Nagel 
Delivered : Tasleem
Deliver it : le yosalm


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Miss Maha said:


> Deliver : Nagel
> Delivered : Tasleem
> Deliver it : le yosalm


Thanks for the reply! Are the sellmgs correct though since I have been told deliver is 'naqel'


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Yes  

you are welcome any time 

Arabic Language is so rich , you can find multiple meanings means for one word


----------



## Moha (Sep 3, 2012)

Tropic said:


> Calling all arabic speakers!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the arabic word for the following terms:
> 
> ...


As what Maha said that Arabic language is so rich as well as there are many accents wherever u go!!


----------



## hamnach (Sep 9, 2012)

Moha said:


> As what Maha said that Arabic language is so rich as well as there are many accents wherever u go!!


another translation is SALAMA, solimat, Salamtoha.

The root word in arabic is the key to translation since arabic is a semitic language.


----------

